# Need Electrical Technical Assistance



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Once again I am reminded why I shouldn't bother posting in the Electrical section.
> 
> I'm done here. I'm off to take a class on how to be a 12-year-old _of limited mental capacity._


You bring it on yourself. I just made a damn innocent comment, you twisted to be a smart ass. So maybe taking that class will help you mature a bit.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Not everyone who posts here, shows up just to fight, and the one's that do, usually do it everywhere. :thumbsup:


How did I show up to fight? I just commented on his comment. It did not contradict or insult his answer in any way. I just contributed to the discussion and then got a smart ass remark.

And some just show up to be a troll and not actually contribute to the conversation.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

And obviously I am not talking about you before you go all half cocked. It was just a general observation. I rather enjoyed your answer.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I was wondering how such a simple problem turned into two pages so quickly.........


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> For what? It's not uncommon for multiple members to post the same answer. Stop being an ass.


It's uncommon for those who take the time to read the thread. Stop being an ass.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I just wish they're get it standardized. Some light up to show they're working, others light up to indicate a trip.


I know you are used to the P&S products that do light up when they fault, I use Levitons, etc. where a green light is good. That's what the OP's pic looks like too. He never explained in what way it didn't work either.

On the other front, stop the stupid bickering and carry on.:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> It's uncommon for those who take the time to read the thread. Stop being an ass.


Actually it isn't . Many times people second or third a response to show unity. So I'm not being an ass.


----------



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

> I know you are used to the P&S products that do light up when they fault, I use Levitons, etc. where a green light is good. That's what the OP's pic looks like too. He never explained in what way it didn't work either.


Yes Its a Levitons plug. As I stated in previous post I plugged in a radio and lamp neither one worked.


----------



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

All,

Thanks for your help. I finally got it to work.:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tonyc56 said:


> All,
> 
> Thanks for your help. I finally got it to work.:thumbsup:


Details?


----------



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

> Details?


Miswired the load and line wires.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

tonyc56 said:


> Miswired the load and line wires.


They are clearly marked "Line" and "Load".....Line is Line....Load is Load...so simple....Huh?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

tonyc56 said:


> Miswired the load and line wires.


:wallbash:That's one I should have caught for you right away. I had a helper that did that same thing while trimming out, and the green light was on but had no power a few years ago. I simply forgot about that since it's not something that happens often to me.

Weird how the green light stays on even when it's not wired right.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Depending on the model, *the green light mearly means that the wires behind it are live,* nothing more.
> 
> *If you wired load and line backwards, they have a safety feature where the green light comes on, but nothing works*. I know, I just fixed one doing the very same thing last week.
> 
> You can *try switching line and load, and see if that works*, but if you don't know how to subsequently check for proper wiring, you probably shouldn't.


:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Not everyone who posts here, shows up just to fight, and the one's that do, usually do it everywhere. :thumbsup:


Unless it's TNT...the exception to that rule. :laughing:


----------



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

> Weird how the green light stays on even when it's not wired right.


That's why I couldn't figure out what I did wrong. I do not understand why they design the light to stay on even when it's not wired right.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> :whistling


Nothing like patting yourself on the back...I find it a good time to pull the knives out while your back there.


----------

